# Yzma - Arrowhead Puffer



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Ben and I got Yzma from darb, thanks!!!! She is awesome & really quite adorable!! She has settled in nicely so far, she's already had her first home-bred crayfish. 

She is currently in a 26 gallon tank with Black, Peach and Purple 3M Sand. 
I haven't had the chance to take very many pics since she has been burried most of the time but here are some pics at least 

Yzma


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

nice setup arrow heads are awesome i used to have one there awesome


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cute pic of her buried, look forward to seeing some of her un-buried lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank!~ Not a huge fan of puffers, but wow, that tank is actually really nice!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks everyone for the comments.
we will definetly be posting more pics of her soon.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

It is good to know that she went to a good home! 

The tank looks awesome and the 3M colour mix seems to look good, maybe I will try that too since I have all the same colours which came from the tail end supply at Steels.

Once she gets settled she will start to come out when she is hungry and give you the feed me I am hungry stare. She is not shy around guppies either and that is when she really comes to life. It is always fun watching lurkers that don't have the patience to wait around for their meal to come to them ....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

we fed her a crayfish yesterday and it was very cool. she came to life sooo quick. thanks again darb!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> we fed her a crayfish yesterday and it was very cool. she came to life sooo quick. thanks again darb!


+1 & Thanks for the comments everyone 
We have two crays that are pregnant at the moment.. so more home-bred crays are on the way! We're also trying to breed guppies.. hopefully it will go well.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Got some pics when I turned on the light this morning.. she didn't stick around for long though lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

very cool! Nice pictures and the tank looks great!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks monkE


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I got some more pics of her...some nice close-ups


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very cute pic's .....when I first clicked on it my ,screen was zoomed in and I was seeing super duper close ups lol screen was all eyes and mouth


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

haha that's funny, she does have a lot of lip!!!


----------

